# Eye Protection - Help Needed!



## toboh (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi all! I'm just getting into racing on boats but I'm noticing that the glare from the sun on the water and sails is making my eyes really sore at the end of the day...time to upgrade my sunglasses from the Gas Station ones I'm wearing now.

I'm on a middle of the road budget, any suggestions what brand will work best for me?

Thanks,
toboh


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm REALLY hard on sunglasses. I have found though that safety glasses and shooting glasses appear to be much more scratch resistant than anything else out there. I bought a 10 pack of wrap around shooting glasses for $40 on ebay. 

Be wary of glasses that do NOT wrap around. They will reflect light into your eyeballs when the sun is behind you.

Glacier glasses (hard to find in polarized versions) are nice for the really bright days, but too dark when it's cloudy or in the late afternoon.

Amber or brown lenses will allow you to use them on grey/bright days when grey tinted sunglasses turn everything too grey.

Check out the parallel D-max sunglasses by smith if you're looking for something better than the $4 special.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

I've had good luck with the Blacktip sunglasses from West Marine....about $40 but good clear polarized lenses and they're nearly indestructible.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm going to go against the grain here... But JUST get a pair of quality polarized (gray) sunglasses.

If you wear a prescription... eyebuydirect.com sells prescription quality polarized sunglasses for a reasonable price.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Polarized Ray Bans...


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

It isn't just glare, but UV light will hurt & damage your eyes. So whatever you get, look for a little sticker that says it blocks UV. Pretty much everything above the "gas station" grade will have one.

Especially with any type of plastic lens, make sure to wipe off any salt spray with fresh water and a clean cloth or very soft paper towel (Bounty is the only one I trust) to avoid the salt scratching up the lenses.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

Sea Specs work for me. I used the 3 for 2 deal to buy clear, medium, and dark lenses. The clear ones are a godsend when it's overcast. They still stop UV.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

I had a pair of Blacktips, nice glasses except the rubber bridge pieces both came off. Replaced with a pair of Typhoon, more expensive but nicer quality, 100% UV, polarised, not too dark and they have a water repellent coating on the lenses.
Whatever happens, the more $ the glasses, the more likely Neptune is to claim them at some point - get a floating strap, or at least some sort of strap that holds them on your noggin.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

For middle of the road pricing, I like the SunCloud brand. Usually approx $50, as opposed to hundreds for the big name brands.

For sailing, I like big wide sides, to eliminate light even behind the wrap around lens. 

I remember an investigative report from years ago, that determined the UV filtering was just as good on gas station glasses as the most expensive brands. (these days, you look for UV A, B and C) However, visual clarity was hugely different. Subtle distortion can wear on you, just as much as sunlight.


----------



## Cap'n Russ (Jul 15, 2013)

I use Kaenon but they may be outside of your budget. They are the clearest, lightest pair of polarized sunglasses I've ever used.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Costco you can find Maui Jims or sometimes other top brands for around $100... previous years models.


----------



## JamesRitchie (Jan 22, 2016)

It is very important to choose the sunglasses with lenses capable of blocking UV radiation effectively as eye problem is growing through the world.As you can go through buying sunglasses online so that you get a rough idea regarding its frame ,color and also about its lence.once while going through certain websites I came to no about Wholesale Reading Glasses it just had a wonderful collection regarding the running fashion you can check it out


----------



## ReefMagnet (May 8, 2008)

A little bit of trivia. An approx 2mm thickness of polycarbonate or glass will block most of the UV light that passes through them. I buy bulk packs of 10 of the most basic yet certified tinted wraparound safety glasses I can. The last lot cost me about $20 delivered about 5 years ago. These things are near indestructible. You can sit on them, stand on them, probably jump on them and they stay in one piece. Better yet they last for years and NEVER fall off when looking down! I'm down to about 5 or so now, but only because I've lost the rest. I use them on the boat, riding the motorbike and even when working with power tools outdoors.

Not that they provide perfect optics, but for that small period of time when I need my fancy polarised glasses, I wear them instead. Consequently, the lifespan of my polarised glasses has increased remarkably with only a single pair lost in the same period due to being stood on.


----------



## colinalleck (Jan 29, 2014)

you only have one pair of eyes and they don't come with a life time guarantee.

suggest you get the best glasses you can afford.

In Sydney Australia we have the Cancer Council who sell a good quality UV protective sunglass. Perhaps you have similar

Look after your eyes and hope to see you sometime

Colin


----------



## sharkbait (Jun 3, 2003)

1


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

colinalleck said:


> ....In Sydney Australia we have the Cancer Council who sell a good quality UV protective sunglass. .....


That's interesting. Is there a cancer prevented by wearing sunglasses?


----------



## ReefMagnet (May 8, 2008)

All welders know that safety glasses, even clear ones, help prevent "arc eye" which is effectively sunburnt eyes which can be caused with as little as a few seconds naked eye exposure to a welding arc - particularly when welding shiny aluminium or stainless steel. In fact, the reason welding arcs are blue is because of the intense amount of UV light they produce. I've spent many years working in and besides the welding and fabrication industry and have never heard personally of anyone getting eye cancers, but I know a few that have ended up with melanomas.


----------

